# Qv Tren Oil or Water based???



## BklynRipped (Apr 30, 2005)

is Qv Tren oil or water based i thought it was oil like Fina but i got a long time user sayin it is water based...help me out


----------



## ORACLE (Apr 30, 2005)

Tren is oil based


----------



## illinios (May 1, 2005)

Is it best to shoot 50mg everyday like winstrol, and does it matter where you shoot it, is it best in the delt and tri?


----------



## ORACLE (May 1, 2005)

illinios said:
			
		

> Is it best to shoot 50mg everyday like winstrol, and does it matter where you shoot it, is it best in the delt and tri?



I would actually run the trenbolone @75mgs EOD and the Winstrol @50mgs ED.  Remember if the injections are too much for you for the winstrol you can opt to drink it.


----------



## BklynRipped (May 1, 2005)

but injecting it always gives you better results than drinking it right?


----------



## wolfyEVH (May 1, 2005)

BklynRipped said:
			
		

> but injecting it always gives you better results than drinking it right?



yes, but why bother with another injection when you dont have to??? also, i hope you'll be running some test with this


----------



## ORACLE (May 1, 2005)

BklynRipped said:
			
		

> but injecting it always gives you better results than drinking it right?



It is better to inject but some people aren't used to the pain of injections ED


----------



## BklynRipped (May 1, 2005)

yeh i want to do some Prop with the Fina and Winny but i also happen to have Eq should i run all four or is that to much?


----------



## BklynRipped (May 1, 2005)

also i was thinkin of injecting the Winny into my biceps, shots don't bother me and i heard you can get better gains where you shoot the winny, what do you guys think


----------



## wolfyEVH (May 1, 2005)

BklynRipped said:
			
		

> yeh i want to do some Prop with the Fina and Winny but i also happen to have Eq should i run all four or is that to much?




post your planned cycle....in a readable format.......also, how many cycles have you ran and what are your stats??? age, height, weight, years training, etc


----------



## BklynRipped (May 1, 2005)

i'm about 6'2, 210 and 21 years old...i did sust and deca for about 10 weeks last summer and over the winter i did a bottle of Deca with cause i had a bad shoulder and i shot it in there and i took d-bols with that

Wk 2-8 Tren - Eod 75mg
Wk 1-10 Winny - Eod 50mg
Wk 1-10 Eq  200-400 mg a week
Wk 2-8 Prop Eod 100mg

I want a harder and a more ripped look along with alil size.


----------



## wolfyEVH (May 1, 2005)

BklynRipped said:
			
		

> i'm about 6'2, 210 and 21 years old...i did sust and deca for about 10 weeks last summer and over the winter i did a bottle of Deca with cause i had a bad shoulder and i shot it in there and i took d-bols with that
> 
> Wk 2-8 Tren - Eod 75mg
> Wk 1-10 Winny - Eod 50mg
> ...




how was your sex drive with the deca only?? IMO, you shouldnt take deca just because you had a bad shoulder.....and it doesnt matter where you inject steroids, it wont make that specific body part any better......just more inflamed from the gear in there.......

why only running prop 2 - 8???....that should be the base steroid........i'd run that prop 1-12 at 75mg/ED and the winny 8-12.......and you know that diet is what is going to get you ripped more than anything......


----------



## BklynRipped (May 1, 2005)

yeh i have a good diet...actually i'm in the middle of only tunna and water for 8 days i'm 3 days in...i'm tryin to get lean as possible before i start the cycle...i didn't want to get much size i was lookin for getting cut more but i should make the prop my base and should i still run the 3 other things?? i want no puffyness


----------



## BklynRipped (May 1, 2005)

and why the winny at the end?


----------



## ORACLE (May 1, 2005)

BklynRipped said:
			
		

> Wk 1-10 Winny - Eod 50mg



Winny shouldn't be run for more than 6 weeks.  Some guys on a bulking cycle take it at the end because they use it to help solidify their gains on cycle.


----------



## illinios (May 3, 2005)

*When Tren??*

I have 1000mg tren and 1000mg of winstrol, when is the best time to take them in a cycle if i dont want to take them at the same time.  Maybe Tren weeks 5-8 and winny 10-12.  Im taking 500mg sus a week and 400mg deca per week.  I am on week 4 now so when do u think is the best.


----------

